

There is a mismatch between what science knows and what business does - mdariani
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrkrvAUbU9Y

======
mdariani
would anybody apply a 4 day work week in a new founded startup? i think
motivation levels are different for every company. established companies have
definitely more space to play around with different motivation scenarios for
employees than a new startup.

